# Guarda Pulso



## Solutions (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola amigos...
alguien sabe cual debe ser el circuito para guardar un pulso?

es decir, que si presiono un switch (pulso igual a 1), este uno quede guardado...
ej:

el Led esta apagado, presiono el switch entonces el Led debe quedar encendido, hasta que yo dé la orden de apagarlo...
se vale usar de todo, flip flops, 555...
pero no se como...

cabe recordar que cuando presiono el switch, momentaneamente obtengo un 1 luego que lo dejo de presionar, vuelve a su estado inicial 0, es ese pulso de 1 que necesito que permanezca...

les agredezco un monton su ayuda


----------



## Vick (Sep 19, 2009)

Un simple flip-flop JK...


----------



## Solutions (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, y me podrias dar un poco mas de pistas porfis?.... es q soy nuevo en esto y ya lei sobre las tablas de excitacion de los FF pero aun no se como aplicarlo a mi problemita....
te lo agradezco


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2009)

Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/130039/


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

El pulsador de encende en la entrada S y el de apagar en la R

La salida es Q


----------



## junior90 (Sep 20, 2009)

este te sirve. pulsa colck y Q enciende. precionalo nuevamente y (Q negada enciende y apaga Q)
espero que te sirva.saludos....


----------



## Vick (Sep 20, 2009)

Puedes usar el circuito que te dejó Fogonazo.

Lo que sugiere elosciloscopio es solo por si quieres que sean dos pulsadores, uno para encendido y otro para apagado.

Aca te dejo otras opciónes con FF...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

un flip-flop tipo D y una base de tiempos rápida


----------



## Solutions (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, los probaré y les cuento mas tarde
Gracias!!

Te lo agradezco mucho... si funciona, al menos en circuit maker jeje...
aunque no entiendo porque no funciona cuando utilizo un switch analogico y no un "logic switch"... asi como muestro en la imagen, al presionar el switch no funciona... pero si le pongo un "logic switch" si funciona....


----------



## rockmetal (Sep 29, 2009)

supongo que tambien se podria usar este circuito para cuando tengo lo siguiente:
dos sensores que detectan y cuentancuantas peronas entran y salen y quiero guardar el primer estado logico que se obtiene al pasar el 1er sensor ya que digitalmente se obtiene la secuencia cuando "entra"
0 0  cuando no sensa
1 0  cuando sensa el 1er IR 
1 1  cuando la persona interrumpe los 2 sensores
0 1  cuando la persona interrumpe el 2do IR

el problema es que el ultimo estado es el primero de la secuencia a la inversa(o sea cuando "sale")


----------



## Solutions (Oct 3, 2009)

habria q ver que restricciones tienes para las puertas...
si pudieras tener una solo para la entrada y otra solo para la salida, se haria un poco mas facil, quiza utilizando Latchs....

aunque para que detecte que una persona entró, no es necesario guardar tu pulso porque  en lo que la persona pasa mandaria un 1, y cuando ya pasó, te vuelve a tirar un 0, por lo cual tendrias ya un pulso de reloj en tu F-F lo cual, su salida iria a un contador que te va ir "contando" por cada pulso de reloj (comunmente por un flanco de subida) cada vez que pasa alguien...

Saludos


----------



## rockmetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Solutions dijo:


> habria q ver que restricciones tienes para las puertas...
> si pudieras tener una solo para la entrada y otra solo para la salida, se haria un poco mas facil, quiza utilizando Latchs....
> 
> aunque para que detecte que una persona entró, no es necesario guardar tu pulso porque  en lo que la persona pasa mandaria un 1, y cuando ya pasó, te vuelve a tirar un 0, por lo cual tendrias ya un pulso de reloj en tu F-F lo cual, su salida iria a un contador que te va ir "contando" por cada pulso de reloj (comunmente por un flanco de subida) cada vez que pasa alguien...
> ...



ok si gracias por el consejo si me resulto me quedo el circuito asi(imagen adjunta)con los sensores en vez del micro-switch, no se si ponerlo en um tema aparte para aportar el circuito por si a alguien se le ofrece , que me aconsejan???


----------



## Solutions (Oct 7, 2009)

rockmetal dijo:


> ok si gracias por el consejo si me resulto me quedo el circuito asi(imagen adjunta)con los sensores en vez del micro-switch, no se si ponerlo en um tema aparte para aportar el circuito por si a alguien se le ofrece , que me aconsejan???


Claro, seria buena idea, solo deberias describir que hace    
Saludos ;D

Oye, x cierto, podrías mandar tu archivo para simularlo, Grax!


----------

